# Kreg screws more than 50% off



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

at http://www.sears.com/shc/s/s_10153_...&intlDelivery=3&sLevel=0|2&prop17=kreg screws
just search 'kreg screws'


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Good price and you can wrangle free shipping by signing on to their 30 day free trial of the Ship Vantage program. Just remember to cancell the trial before the 30 days or you get charged $79/yr. 
I don't use pocket holes much but they're nice for outdoor projects


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow not bad 50% off


----------

